# Grandfather Clock Case Aquarium ?????



## mustang (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi All I have been given a Grandfather clock case that I want to convert to an aquarium the lower part of the case would take a tank 300mm wide, 300mm deep and 1200mm high does any members know what thickness of glass I would need to build the tank


----------

